# Watch Akasha Grow!!!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Before...~8 weeks










Midway...~ 4 months










Currently...~7 months


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww that's so much fun, and she's gotten even more beautiful too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks! She's a great dog...the pictures will keep on coming!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What beautiful coloring on the pup and the older dog! Just gorgeous! So much fun to watch those pups grow into their skin! awwwwwwwwwwww cute!:biggrin:


----------

